# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  مواقف نبوية مع الأطفال

## دموع الغصون

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله

و الصلاة و السلام على خير خلق الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

أما بعد,



شاء الله تبارك وتعالى بحكمته وفضله أن يختار نبيه محمداً ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ من بين البشر، ويصطفيه ويخصه بما لم يخص به أحداً من العالمين، حتى كان ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قدوةً للناس في كل شيء، قال الله تعالى: { لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً }(الأحزاب:21) ..

فإن نظرت إلى رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ نبياً ورسولاً، وجدته أفضلهم وخاتمهم، وإن نظرت إليه معلماً وجدته أحسن الناس تعليماً وأفصحهم بيانا، وإذا نظرت إليه زوجاً وجدته خير الأزواج لأهله، وأحسنهم معاشرة ومعاملة .. وإن نظرت إليه مقاتلاً، وجدته المقاتل الشجاع ، الذي لا يقوم له شيء، ويتقي به أصحابه في الحروب .. وإن نظرت إليه في مواقفه مع الأطفال، وجدته أحسن الناس تربية، وأكثرهم عطفاً وحناناً .. 

وهذه عدة مواقف من سيرته العطرة - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع الأطفال، تبين مدى حبه ورحمته بالأطفال :


مع ابنه إبراهيم :

عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال: ( دخلنا مع رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ، على أبي سيف القَيْن، وكان ظِئْراً لإبراهيم ـ عليه السلام ـ، فأخذ رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إبراهيم فقبله وشمه، ثم دخلنا عليه بعد ذلك وإبراهيم يجود بنفسه، فجعلت عينا رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ تذرفان فقال له عبد الرحمن بن عوف ـ رضي الله عنه ـ : وأنت يا رسول الله ؟!، فقال : يا ابن عوف إنها رحمة ثم أتبعها بأخرى، فقال ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : إن العين تدمع، والقلب يحزن، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضى ربنا، وإنا بفراقك يا إبراهيم لمحزونون )( البخاري ) ..
القيْن : الحداد، والظئر: المرضعة، وكانت زوجته ـ أم سيف ـ ترضع إبراهيم ..
وفي رواية مسلم يقول أنس : ( والله ما رأيت أحداً كان أرحم بالعيال من رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ) ..



مع ـ حفيديه ـ الحسن والحسين :

عن عبد الله بن شداد عن أبيه قال : ( خرج علينا رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه و سلم ـ في إحدى صلاتي العشي، الظهر أو العصر، وهو حامل الحسن أو الحسين ، فتقدم النبي ـ صلى الله عليه و سلم ـ فوضعه ثم كبر للصلاة، فصلى فسجد بين ظهري صلاته سجدة أطالها، قال: إني رفعت رأسي فإذا الصبي على ظهر رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه و سلم ـ وهو ساجد فرجعت في سجودي، فلما قضى رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ الصلاة، قال الناس يا رسول الله: إنك سجدت بين ظهري الصلاة سجدة أطلتها، حتى ظننا انه قد حدث أمر أوانه يوحى إليك، قال: كل ذلك لم يكن، ولكن ابني ارتحلني (ركب على ظهري) فكرهت أن أعجله حتى يقضي حاجته )( أحمد ) .. 
وعن أبى هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن الأقرع بن حابس أبصر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقبل الحسن ، فقال : ( إن لي عشرة من الولد ما قبلت واحدا منهم، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إنه من لا يَرحم لا يُرْحم )( مسلم )..

وعن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : ( خرج النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ في طائفة النهار لا يكلمني ولا أكلمه، حتى أتى سوق بني قينقاع، فجلس بفناء بيت فاطمة ، فقال : أثم لكع أثم لكع (أين الحسن )؟! .. فحبسته شيئا(أخرته) فظننت أنها تلبسه سخابا(قلادة) أو تغسله، فجاء يشتد حتى عانقه وقبله، وقال : اللهم أحبه وأحب من يحبه )( البخاري ) ..
وهكذا كان الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يأخذ من وقته لحفيده، يذهب إليه ويتعهده ويقبله، ويضعه في حجره ويدعو له ..



موقفه مع ابن أبي موسى الأشعري :

عن أبي موسى ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : ( وُلِد لي غلام فأتيت به النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فسماه إبراهيم ، فحنكه بتمرة ودعا له بالبركة ودفعه إليَّ .. )( البخاري ).. 
وكان هذا الولد أكبر أولاد أبي موسى الأشعري ، فكان من عادة أصحاب النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إذا وُلِد لأحد منهم ولد أن يأتي به إلى رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فيأخذه النبي ويقبله، ويضمه إليه، ويدعو له بالبركة ..



مع أبي عمير :

عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال: ( كان لي أخ يقال له أبو عمير ، كان إذا جاءنا رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال: يا أبا عمير ، ما فعل النُغير(طائر صغير) )( البخاري ) .. 
ومع اشتغال النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ بأمور الجهاد والدعوة والعبادة وأمور الناس إلا أنه كان يلاطف أطفال الصحابة، ويدخل السرور عليهم ـ ، ويسأل الطفل عن طائره .. وهو مَنْ هو ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ في علو منزلته وعِظم مسؤولياته .. 



تقديم النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ للطفل في حقه:

عن سهل بن سعد ـ رضي الله عنه ـ : ( .. أن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أُتِيَ بشراب فشرب منه، وعن يمينه غلام، وعن يساره أشياخ، فقال للغلام: أتأذن لي أن أعطي هؤلاء؟، فقال الغلام: لا، والله لا أوثر بنصيبي منك أحدا، قال: فتلَّه (وضعه في يده) رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ )( البخاري ).. 
وفي ذلك إشارة من النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ بالاهتمام بالطفل، والتأكيد على إعطائه حقه، وإشعاره بقيمته، وتعويده الشجاعة وإبداء رأيه في أدب، وتأهيله لمعرفة حقه والمطالبة به ..



موقفه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مع الغلام اليهودي:

عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : ( كان غلام يهودي يخدم النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فمرض، فأتاه يعوده، فقعد عند رأسه، فقال له : أسلم، فنظر إلى أبيه وهو عنده، فقال : أطع أبا القاسم، فأسلم، فخرج النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وهو يقول الحمد لله الذي أنقذه من النار )( البخاري ).. 
وفي ذلك دلالة على حرص النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ على الطفل، ورحمته وشفقته به ولو كان كافرا .



مع حفيدته أمامة بنت أبي العاص :

لما ماتت أمها زينب أشفق النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عليها وحنَّ لها، فكان يخرج بها أحياناً إلى المسجد فيحملها وهو في الصلاة، فإذا سجد وضعها على الأرض، وإذا قام حملها على كتفه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ..
عن أبي قتادة الأنصاري ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : ( كان يصلي وهو حامل أمامة بنت زينب بنت رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ، و لأبي العاص بن ربيعة بن عبد شمس ، فإذا سجد وضعها، وإذا قام حملها )( البخاري )..



موقفه مع أم خالد :

عن أم خالد بنت خالد ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت : ( أُتِيَ النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ بثياب فيها خميصة سوداء صغيرة، فقال : من ترون أن نكسو هذه ؟، فسكت القوم، فقال: ائتوني بأم خالد ، فأتي بها تُحْمل، فأخذ الخميصة بيده فألبسها، وقال : أبلي وأخلقي .. وكان فيها علم أخضر أو أصفر، فقال : يا أم خالد هذا سناه(حسن) )( البخاري ) ..



وكان العرب في الجاهلية يترقبون الأولاد، للوقوف إلى جانبهم ومساندتهم، أما البنت فكان التخوف من عارها يحملهم على كراهتها، حتى بعث الله نبينا ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فحفظ للبنت حقوقها وأكرمها، ووعد من يرعاها ويحسن إليها بالأجر الجزيل، وجعل حسن تربيتها ورعايتها والنفقة عليها سبب من الأسباب الموصلة إلى رضوان الله وجنته، حتى قال النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ( من عال جارتين حتى تبلغا، جاء يوم القيامة أنا وهو وضم أصابعه )( مسلم ) ..
وقال ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : ( من عال ابنتين أو ثلاث بنات، أو أختين أو ثلاث أخوات، حتى يمتن أو يموت عنهن، كنت أنا وهو كهاتين، وأشار بأصبعيه السبابة والوسطى )( أحمد ) ..

إن الناظر في سيرة وأحاديث النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يجد أنه أعطى الطفل نصيبا من وقته، وجانبا كبيرا من اهتمامه، فكان ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مع الأطفال أباً حنونا، ومربياً حكيما، يداعب ويلاعب، وينصح ويربي ..
فمرحلة الطفولة هي أخصب وأهم فترة يمكن للمربي أن يغرس فيها المبادئ والقيم .. وفي حياة النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم- مواقف كثيرة ـ تعليمية وتربوية ـ، تحتاج إلى وقفات من المعنيين بشأن التربية والإصلاح، لاستخراج فوائدها، وقطف ثمارها، والاقتداء بها، والتعامل من خلالها مع أطفال اليوم ورجال الغد والمستقبل ..*

----------


## محمد العزام

عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم 


مواقف يجب ان نتعظ منها بكل شيء 


مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
صلّ الله عليه وسلم 

مشكور محمد على المرور 
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد افضل الصلاة والتسليم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
عليه الصلاة والسلام 
مشكورة على المرور

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله صلي على سيدنا محمد
شكرا دموع لموضوعك الحلو 
يسلمو

----------


## &روان&

اولا اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد 
تاني شي التربية الحديثة للاطفال لو دققو فيها وفهموها لوجدوها مقتبسة كلها من سيرة الرسول عليه افضل السلام وتصرفاته وافعاله مع الاطفال
تالت شي  شكرا الك دموع على الموضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
صلّ الله عليه وسلم 
مشكورات صبايا على المرور 

بالفعل روان من اكثر الطرق نجاح و تطبيق هي المتبعه في سنة الحبيب المصطفى
*

----------

